# Considering seperation or divorce...Pregnant



## nurse222 (Apr 29, 2012)

My husband and I got married 6 months ago after only knowing each other 6 months. We talked about getting married but not really seriously until... We got pregnant. Converstions got more serious. There are significant religious differences between us as well. I thought I was ready to conform to his religion, but since being married that has came to a hault. He would not have married me if this was ever a question in his mind. I cant help but have reserve due to the strict reform code he expects us to follow (even though he doesnt follow them himself, otherwise we would have not been having sex before marriage). I am 7 months pregnant and having one heck of a time! I dont know what to do. He treats me like I am his room mate, not his wife. I asked him to quit his job because I make more than he does, and I had to get insurance which I cant get through the company I work for at this time. He quit his job 2-3 months ago.We agreed that he would stay home and take care of the house, until I have to take maternity leave. He is not doing anything to the house! I come home from working every day and do dishes, or laundry ect. He has no care for me being pregnant. He does not care that I am exhausted from working while he sits at home and mostly does nothing productive. We have not been having sex. He has been watching porn! He openly admitts that he does not love me the way a man should love his wife, and that he only married me because he thought God wanted him to. He has several friends that are women. A few weeks ago I went through his phone for the first time and there were messages from 2 women proposing sex, and a relationship!!! He did NOT respond to them they were days old as well... But with everything else that is going on with us OMG! His phone calls and texts have increased since our problems have increased...It makes me feel like hes getting ready for the split...When he should be trying to prevent it! I am so tired of being ignored, and pushed away! This is the one time in my life I need love and support and understanding the most and I have near to nothing from my own husband. All I do is cry and I am upset all the time. I get so frustrated at our problems tht I blow up on him and I know that only makes things worse... Its just miserable and has been getting worse over the last month or two. HE basiclly wants me to leave him alone and let him heal and try and figure things out for himself... Doing this will mean neglecting myself in the process and will be devistating to try and do... He pushes me and I push toward him... because he is what gives me comfort even through all the drama and bs... Did I mention this is my first child... Im scared and need his support and love smh!!! I just feel hopeless... If we are going to seperate IDK what would be better doing it now or after the baby comes. IDK which would be worse on me or the baby. I dont want to lose him but I cant keep living like this... I cant keep feeling the way I do... It honestly feels like we have already emotionally seperated, and I am just waiting on the rest... I already have that "Somebody died feeling"... Help!


----------

